# Moving Material



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

Was wondering what everyone uses to move material (lumber, etc) to remote sites on the trail. Short of walking alot of lumber back one piece at a time, or in a wheelbarrow, what is everyone using? Thanks.


----------



## epic (Apr 16, 2005)

It depends on the trail, but mostly I use my shoulder. I wish I could rent a CH-47, but haven't quite gotten there yet.


----------



## TORQUE-29er (Nov 26, 2008)

I use my blue mule.


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

In places we can't get something like a blue mule to? Teamwork. A couple of people can get more wood on their shoulders working together and hike it out to some place in one trip than they can working separately. A team of people pairing of and moving a bunch of lumber can make it happen quick.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

We sometimes use a big off road looking hand truck to transport steel cattleguards. Not sure where it was purchased, possibly the homer store.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

You can use one of these. Only $4500 per hour but you can move a lot of stuff.


----------



## casey (Jan 12, 2004)

We've used Canycoms or Toro Dingos to haul materials. Dingo's are readily available at many rental yards. Lumber might be a challenge but if your creative with straps, I bet you can make it work.


----------



## neo71665 (Aug 25, 2015)

I have a 1957 851 and 1958 841 of this










Have access to one of these if my 2 can't cut it.


----------



## drew p (Jan 20, 2012)

*cricket*









Trail tools... Where do you get em?- Mtbr.com

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

I have 2-10" "wheelbarrow" wheels on 2 heavy pieces of angle iron. They can be lag bolted to a big pole or just bolted on to a 2x4 platform of any width. Slip it under your material and off you go pulling it behind you (even on your bike if it's not too heavy).


----------



## Woodman (Mar 12, 2006)

Tracked carriers can haul all kinds of materials: rock, dirt, gravel to long timbers.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Man power mostly. Try some log carriers for the bigger pieces. Looks like giant curved scissors that pinch the wood at ends with handles. Needs 4 people and can carry quite a bit.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Wheels are your friend. We have had good success prefabricating bridges and installing temporary wheels on them, in one case using a VW axle and in others using wheelbarrow wheels in various forms. On my list is getting a tree dolly for moving boulders.


----------

